# wednesday night fruitjar tourney



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

First i would like to Thank everyone who has come out and fished with us over the past many years we enjoyed meeting and getting to know new life long friends. Your being there has been very much appreciated .. That being said due to low participation john and I have decided to suspend our wednesday nighters for a while in hopes maybe sometime down the road we can start them back up with more fisherman coming out ( and hopefully not the ones who think there above the rules we all have to follow) again Thank you for the support God bless you all and tight lines ...Tom and John..

And a very special Thank you to OGF for there open forums and support by allowing us to reach outdoorsman over the years ..Thanks everyone..T...


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hopefully in your future tourneys you make sure the rules apply to ALL...
Not just those outside the click


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

RH1 said:


> Hopefully in your future tourneys you make sure the rules apply to ALL...
> Not just those outside the click


well hopefully in the future you learn to tell time ... All who had fish to weigh were inline before 9 except you. every person that fished that night heard me say in line by 9 including you and every person that fished that night stood and watched you walk across the lot after 9 and that was after i yelled line is closed . im sorry you you didnt pay attention to the time or me yelling where everyone could hear LINES CLOSED... . its a shame you seemed like you understood the rules the other 5 to 6 tournys you fished but not this one . ill i can say is gd luck and tight lines .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Didnt know at 9 was after 9? Must be a new time system. Odd when lamont was coming across the parking lot well after 9 the first tourny he was still aloud to weigh in


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> Didnt know at 9 was after 9? Must be a new time system. Odd when lamont was coming across the parking lot well after 9 the first tourny he was still aloud to weigh in


Thats a lie and you know it and everyone else that has come out knows thats a lie. cause there right there when i yell lines closed also ..its funny out of 8 years of doing these for local fishermen ive only had to disqualify 3 times that i can remember ..and all 3 were because guys try there hardest to bend the rules to there benefit and got so caught up that they lost track of time ....maybe you should ask lamonte or anyone else that has fished them besides you and your dad? or partner what happens if there not INLINE BY 9 theyll tell you what you allready know... It wont count . now this all being said its just a dq that the angler caused himself it happenes sometimes when people get caught up and get tunneled visioned when fishing . all i can say to put this to bed is good luck in your future fishing endeavors hope you and your dad do better ....T


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear how that all went down Tom. 
There were several people that showed up at Nimi Wednesday night and I heard about what happened the previous Wed at North.
Not good at all man. I mean it happens in the FLW and Elites and they are playing for big $$$.
Hackney just got DQ'd the last tournament and lost the angler of the year over it.
There are responsibilities for the TX director and for the fisherman. 
Coming in at the posted time is on the fisherman


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> he was still *aloud* to weigh in


You mean *ALLOWED*?? Guess if simple vocabulary is a problem, telling time must be one too.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The rule has always been "Be in line with your fish by nine"-always. Not walking across the lot or loading fish, but in line. I was late at a Weds. nite at Portage and definately had them covered, but I was late and it cost me about $600. If I have fish I try not to be late anymore. Thanks Mr. Basssinkrazy for your efforts. Hope to see you on Wednesday's in the future.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I appreciate you guys running these. I have been unable to weigh fish at least once because I was late. I got hung up in the weeds at nimi and wore my batteries down causing me to not make it on time. I was 50 ft from shore and heard the call of "Line closed". I just took my fish and dropped em back in the lake. **** happens on the water to all of us. But the rules are the rules. I have watched Tom count the seconds and make the call. He never calls it early or late. 9:00 is 9:00. I'd suggest not cutting it so close. And now because of people acting like jerks we don't have these any more. Maybe you should go fish with the big boys at PLX. Im sure they'll let you come in whenever you want.Thanks Tom and John! I'm sure I'll see you on the water!!


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you to all for the support hopefully john and i will be able to do something in the near future ...have a blessed day....T


----------

